# Poor Charlie!



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

poor guy...my girls send him kisses!

only you will know when it's time. just listen to him, he'll let you know. is it possible for your vet to make a house call? I understand your want for him to pass at home.

so sorry, (((hugs)))


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

LOVEisGOLDEN said:


> poor guy...my girls send him kisses!
> 
> only you will know when it's time. just listen to him, he'll let you know. is it possible for your vet to make a house call? I understand your want for him to pass at home.
> 
> so sorry, (((hugs)))


I'm sure they would make a house call, if I asked them to. 
Yes if at all possible I like to have him right here, don't get me wrong if he is in pain and it has to be done I'd take him.


----------



## karacai (Aug 6, 2008)

I agree Loveisgolden. Just listen to Charlie and he will let you know when he is ready to go. I lost my Boston Terrier of 13 years to congestive heart failure. He was in his last stage of the illness and I had a "talk" with him. The look he gave me just let me know in my heart that he was ready. I took him to the vet's office and let him go peacefully. I was right there with him because I promised him I would never leave him. I don't blame you for wanting him to go at home. I would have rather let Tyson go that way but because he was so ill, he just couldn't really function anymore and he was suffering.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry. I personally think that as our pets' keepers, we owe them a painless (as possible) passing. Even if it makes it harder for us. Obviously it will be your choice ultimately. Again, I am very sorry.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Heidi36oh said:


> I'm sure they would make a house call, if I asked them to.
> Yes if at all possible I like to have him right here, don't get me wrong if he is in pain and it has to be done I'd take him.


I'm sure you would, we know you wouldn't let that sweet boy be in pain.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

karacai said:


> I agree Loveisgolden. Just listen to Charlie and he will let you know when he is ready to go. I lost my Boston Terrier of 13 years to congestive heart failure. He was in his last stage of the illness and I had a "talk" with him. The look he gave me just let me know in my heart that he was ready. I took him to the vet's office and let him go peacefully. I was right there with him because I promised him I would never leave him. I don't blame you for wanting him to go at home. I would have rather let Tyson go that way but because he was so ill, he just couldn't really function anymore and he was suffering.


I agree if he would be suffering, I would make the trip to the vet.
Charlie is 14 years old and has Mast Cell Tumors all over him. He's been going down hill since April of this year.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh, and I want you to know that I am not judging you. I just know that I had an appointment to have my cat put to sleep due to congestive heart failure and when the vet showed up, I felt like it wasn't his time. 5 days later, he couldn't breathe and I had to rush him to the emergency vet to be put to sleep because he was dying. I felt horribly guilty putting him through that. I was in hysterics at the vet.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

fostermom said:


> Oh, and I want you to know that I am not judging you. I just know that I had an appointment to have my cat put to sleep due to congestive heart failure and when the vet showed up, I felt like it wasn't his time. 5 days later, he couldn't breathe and I had to rush him to the emergency vet to be put to sleep because he was dying. I felt horribly guilty putting him through that. I was in hysterics at the vet.


Oh I know, it's heartbreaking when you have to make the right choice and sometimes it's the wrong one.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I hate to echo the other posters but Charlie will let you know when the time is right. I've been through that situation 3 times in my life and I was always sure when the dogs said enough is enough. My heart goes out to you at this time.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

one thing our vet advised when going through this - list 3 things that he loved about life when he was heathly. then, judge whether he can still do them each day (i.e. good, ok, fair) and when you get a day where all 3 are poor, it's time.

give him some hugs from Faith


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

i am so sorry that you are going through this. Charlie is so lucky to have a terrific mommy like you. My prayers and thoughts are with you during this tough time.
beth moose and angel


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I had to put my 17 year old cat down the beginning of the summer. The last few months I knew it was time, but I waited until I got a sign he was ready. The last week, he kept on going to the door, wanting to go outside. I thought that was so odd, because he had never been outside. 

Then one day I came home from work, and my husband said that Paisley was trying to go outside to die. I never thought of that. My 9 year old daughter actually came to me crying, asking me to call the vet so we could help him to the bridge.

He will tell you when.

My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Please give that little Charlie a big hug and kiss from me. You will now when the right time is and Charlie will let you know. He sounds like he isnt ready to go yet and that big smile on his face in one of your pictures he looked happy. Good luck and we are all there with you in spirit with hugs.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks all, today I thought he was just a bit on the weak side, I know he will tell me, it's just hard, as you all know!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Heidi36oh said:


> Thanks all, today I thought he was just a bit on the weak side, I know he will tell me, it's just hard, as you all know!


MAYBE HE WAS JUST HAVING "ONE OF THOSE DAYS" 
HOPING TO SEE LOTS & LOTS MORE HAPPY PICS OF SWEET CHARLIE :heartbeat


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Hugs to Charlie, hope he is just having a senior bad day, I am sure you will know when it is time, Charlie will let you know. Best Wishes.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Faith's mommy said:


> one thing our vet advised when going through this - list 3 things that he loved about life when he was heathly. then, judge whether he can still do them each day (i.e. good, ok, fair) and when you get a day where all 3 are poor, it's time.
> 
> give him some hugs from Faith


that is very good advice...


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Your Charlie will let you know when hes ready. I had to put my dog Sandy to sleep in Feb 2007. She never left the yard ever her whole life unless we were taking her for a walk, but one day she was gone. My daughter and I looked and looked for her for hours. Finally someone called me, they had found her... and we went to get her..about 1/2 mile from home. When we got there we were soo happy but she was not..we found out about a month after that that she had a huge tumor on her liver....she was in pain and would not eat or drink, so we decided to take a few days to decide if we needed to put her to sleep. She just layed there and whined she would not eat...and she was a golden that lived for food...anything ediable and some things not..and she would not eat or drink. We knew it was time. It didnt make it any easier, but it was the right time for her.
I hope you have lots of time left with your Charlie, he will let you know when its time...and you will understand. My prayers are with you and Charlie.


----------



## dakota_memphis (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh thats so sad what a brave boy, Is their anything the vet could give him for pain, I would want my babys with me too, I understand that completely. You will do the right thing if you think he is suffering.... All my love to you and your baby..


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Poor little boy but i know these Charlie's are strong so come on Charlie get better again.
Hugs from Charlie and Daisy


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Today he is just laying around, there is still blood in his poop a little more then yesterday, but I don't think he's in pain!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Poor Charlie..my prayers are with you and him! I hope he gets up and moving around real soon. Im glad hes not in pain. Thank God for that.


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

Claudia I am so sorry that Charlie isn't doing well. Give him a kiss and hug for me.
You'll know when the time is right, at least that what my vet told me about Atlantis.
We are all praying for Dear Sweet Charlie.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

threegoldengirls said:


> Claudia I am so sorry that Charlie isn't doing well. Give him a kiss and hug for me.
> You'll know when the time is right, at least that what my vet told me about Atlantis.
> We are all praying for Dear Sweet Charlie.


I was thinking I might call the vet and see what he says, then again I'm to afraid to call.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm sure your Vet will give you the same advice you're getting here. You'll know. Sam had a huge tumor in his chest near is heart and his ribcage had been eaten away. He never once behaved as if in pain. In fact, just the opposite. We didn't know he had these conditions until after he developed pneumonia from aspirating water from a paralyzed throat. The xrays revealed everything, we had no clue. He declined rapidly from this point because of the pneumonia, we helped him to the Bridge 2 days later..he wasn't in pain, just weaker.

Bless you and Charlie


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm sure your vet cares about Charlie too. I have been watching your story for quite a long time. It's so hard my tears and prayers are with you as you go through this hard time.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Everyone sends hugs to Charlie, but I want to send hugs to you. It's a difficult place to be watching them get weaker and not knowing for sure when it's time. My Katie had lung cancer, the last week she would have trouble breathing at night but not during the day, in fact was still checking the fence line and spotting squirrels. I told myself if she ever had trouble breathing during in the mornings it would be time. And that's exactly what happened, I didn't wait until she was in distress. She couldn't breath normally one morning and was looking at me asking for help. It was time. 

You know Charlie's condition, so pick one sign that you know means he will only get worse and begin to be in pain or distress. But don't wait until he is struggling, give him his peace before he is hurting.

Hugs to you, this is the hardest, most heartbreaking thing to go through, but the most love you will ever give him when it's time.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks for all you're kind words. He just threw up everything he ate.

I think I'll give it another day or two and see how he does before I call the vet, unless I have too.
Steffi is coming down on Friday and she wants to see her Char-Char one more time.

Hopefully my tough guy hold on and keeps fighting.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> Everyone sends hugs to Charlie, but I want to send hugs to you. It's a difficult place to be watching them get weaker and not knowing for sure when it's time. My Katie had lung cancer, the last week she would have trouble breathing at night but not during the day, in fact was still checking the fence line and spotting squirrels. I told myself if she ever had trouble breathing during in the mornings it would be time. And that's exactly what happened, I didn't wait until she was in distress. She couldn't breath normally one morning and was looking at me asking for help. It was time.
> 
> You know Charlie's condition, so pick one sign that you know means he will only get worse and begin to be in pain or distress. But don't wait until he is struggling, give him his peace before he is hurting.
> 
> Hugs to you, this is the hardest, most heartbreaking thing to go through, but the most love you will ever give him when it's time.


Thank you, I know I will know...he's been such a trooper the last couple of month. Fighting though a lot, but this time is different, I can't explain why!


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

I am sorry you are going through this. I postponed the inevitable with my Nick as long as I could, and would have kept going if I had my way. But like everyone else said, he will let you know when it is time. Nick got to the point that he was just a shell of himself. You could tell he wasn't happy and just wanted to be left alone. The day that I finally made the appt, he had snapped at my son. Nick was 14 years old and had never so much as wrinkled a lip at anyone. I knew he had given up. It was the hardest thing I ever did letting him go.

I did have the vet make a housecall, and if you think your vet will do that for Charlie, I would highly recommend it. Nick hated the vet, and I didn't want that to be his last memory. She did it right in our living room with all of us there. He layed across my lap with us all petting him and never flinched, he just was gone. We kept him there with us for awhile, and we all cried and layed with him and hugged him. As hard as it was, I wouldn't have wanted to do it in the office. He wasn't stressed at the end, and we could have the time and space we needed before we buried him.

You know Charlie better than anyone, and you will know when it is time to make the call. My thoughts will be with you, whenever you decide.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Sending more hugs, prayers and cheese to Charlie. It's nice to have the forum, a lot of people can relate in some way. I know how hard it is to wonder what to do especially when they go from what you think is bad, then they seem okay, and then you just don't know. I'll be keeping you guys in my prayers.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

sorry for the late reply, I havent really been on line too much this past weekend. my thoughts and prayers are with you and charlie. claudia..... you will know when charlie wants to go. its so hard to see our babies hurting. you will make the right decision. I hope steffi gets to see him 

thinking of you and sending hugs and prayers. :smooch:

Debbie & mason


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Dslats said:


> sorry for the late reply, I havent really been on line too much this past weekend. my thoughts and prayers are with you and charlie. claudia..... you will know when charlie wants to go. its so hard to see our babies hurting. you will make the right decision. I hope steffi gets to see him
> 
> thinking of you and sending hugs and prayers. :smooch:
> 
> Debbie & mason


Thanks Debbie, I hope Steff gets to see him one more time. 
Looking at him right now, he's being goofy wanting out. He is a tough cookie he might make it through this one too.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

I am so sorry he is having a hard time. I know it tears at your heart. Will be praying for both of you. He looks like such a sweet, tough little booger! Sending him hugs, snuggles and kisses from Florida.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Update on Charlie, he had bloody diarrhea all day today, called the vet and we put him on pepto bismol and rice/hamburger diet. The vet did not have much hope for me. So far he has not pucked or pooped, let's hope it stays like that. 
He is not in *pain*, still wants to go out with me, but I can tell he's a lot weaker then a couple of days ago.

Please keep him in you're prayers, he needs all he can get!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

My Prayers are with Charlie....and hugs to you..I know how hard this is for you.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Warm thoughts headed out to you and Charlie tonight. I hope the pepto and food change ease his stomach problems.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Saying a prayer for cute little charlie. I really hope he can pull through again and give you some more time together.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

THERE'S AN ANGEL WATCHING OVER YOU CHARLIE


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

T&T said:


> THERE'S AN ANGEL WATCHING OVER YOU CHARLIE


Awww, thanks


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

My heart goes out to you and Charlie. (((HUGS))).


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you all for the kind word's and prayers, he sure needs them right now.


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

I am so sorry I missed this thread for so long...Poor Charlie. Sending warm thoughts and I'm adding you and Charlie to my prayer from tonight and on. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Any news about Charlie today? I'm thinking of you all.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

No different news really, vomiting is gone but he still has got the diarrhea.
Just got home, so I will see how he does the rest of the night. DH said he's been whining a lot today!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Still pretty much the same, he did however wanted to go on his little walk tonight. The poo is looking a little better. Made me happy he wanted to go on his walk, after DH said he whined a lot, I didn't notice any pain in him, so that's good.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

WAY TO GO CHARLIE ! 
PICS PLEASE ? :heartbeat


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Claudia, So sorry I hadn't seen this new turn about Charlie since I was at my daughter's. I am praying for sweet Charlie and hope he feels better.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Sending lots of prayers for Charlie and that he pulls through. Hugs to you and Charlie.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

T&T said:


> WAY TO GO CHARLIE !
> PICS PLEASE ? :heartbeat


Here ya go, just took it!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Debles said:


> Claudia, So sorry I hadn't seen this new turn about Charlie since I was at my daughter's. I am praying for sweet Charlie and hope he feels better.


Thanks Deb, you're new grandson is adorable!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*

So sorry about Charlie.
I know you will do the right thing.
I've been through this too many times. 
I agree that because we love them, we have to let them go when it is right for them, to spare them pain and suffering.


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

Claudia, how is Charlie this morning? I hope he is feeling better today.


----------



## OnceAGoldenAlwaysAGolden (Jul 8, 2008)

No its not wrong...its understandable that you want him near you, your family and in familiar surroudnings. This shows you love him...only you know what is best for him and Im pretty sure he loves the decisions you have made for him so far...as it keeps him closer to you...I will keep you all in my prayers...


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm thinking of you and Charlie today!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

How is Charlie today? I have been thinking positive thoughts for him.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I hope Charlie is doing better today. Prayer's, Hugs, and Best Wishes to Charlie.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

lalala said:


> Claudia, how is Charlie this morning? I hope he is feeling better today.


He is doing a little better, the diarrhea is gone..yeah, but there is still blood. I'm leaving him on Rice and Hamburger for a little while. 
He's getting a little stronger..every little improvement makes me happy!


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

OH that's such good news!!! Go Charlie! You are such a good mom  I'll keep sending prayers your way.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Charlie is one of the toughest fighters I know. Give the little guy a hug and kiss from his SS


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hugs...*

Hugs to Charlie and his Mom!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Charlie is one of the toughest fighters I know. Give the little guy a hug and kiss from his SS


He is, I never seen a dog like him, he might be down for a few day's and for now pops right back up.

I thought for sure this was it, but once again he's fought though it. Steffi gets to see her Char Char when she comes tomorrow.

I give him hug and kisses every day, yours was added..LOL


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *T&T*  
_WAY TO GO CHARLIE ! _
_PICS PLEASE ? :heartbeat_

Here ya go, just took it!
Attached Thumbnails



*AWWW ! *
*CHARLIE POSING FOR ME !*
*SOOO HAPPY YOU'RE FEELING A LITTLE BETTER*
*HERE'S FOR YOU*
*CLICK WITH YOUR PAW*


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

T&T said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *T&T*
> _WAY TO GO CHARLIE ! _
> _PICS PLEASE ? :heartbeat_
> ...


Thanks so much, what a cute card! I made him click it


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Hugs to Charlie and his Mom!


Thanks Karen, I think he like to scare me to death about once a month, wich is OK with me...LOL


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thats my boy Charlie i said Charlie's were fighters


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

HEY CHARLIE


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks, Charlie is doing better, we still have some blood in his poo but he's a lot stronger again. Thanks for all the prayers, kisses and hugs they really help!

All I can say, he's a fighter and not ready to let go just yet!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Little update on Charlie, she is doing good, no more blood for now, eating normal and going on his nightly walks. He loved having Steffi here this weekend he was a little bouncy ball. It's amazing how strong dogs can be, this little bugger is proven it more then one time.


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

glad to hear that Charlie is feeling better, give him a kiss from me and tell him "thanks" for always making me smile when i see his cute face when you post. Denise


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

daddysgirl said:


> glad to hear that Charlie is feeling better, give him a kiss from me and tell him "thanks" for always making me smile when i see his cute face when you post. Denise


Thanks Denise, will give him a big kiss.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

You hang in there Charlie, your mommy loves you!


----------

